# Documented Work Experience



## lmf927cpc (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm looking for help with obtaining documentation from a previous employer for "coding experience". I am planning on taking the Certification Exam in July and would like to have some hours submitted toward removing the apprentice classification after testing. Any and all useful information is appreciated.


----------



## greatbiller (Apr 4, 2015)

When I had my apprentice designation removed, I asked a former employer for a letter verifying my coding experience.  I believe there is a sample letter available through AAPC, look in the certification section.  Once I had the necessary documentation, I faxed it to AAPC to have my apprentice designation removed.  

Good luck on the CPC exam!!!

Patricia Murrin, CPC, RCC


----------

